# Groupon aanbieding Andre Belfort / Kendor van Noah?



## boeing767

Kan iemand mij iets meer over dit merk vertellen? 
Bij groupon zijn er nu verschillende Andre Belfort horloges van 1600 afgeprijst naar 250 euro??? Hier moet iets mee aan de hand zijn :think:

Kendor van Noah: bespaar 81% op een luxe horloge van Andre Belfort


----------



## Oldheritage

Klopt. Het zijn eerder goedkope horloges van Chinese makelij. Leuk voor 50 euro, afzetterij voor 250 euro.


----------



## Martin_B

Oldheritage said:


> Klopt. Het zijn eerder goedkope horloges van Chinese makelij. Leuk voor 50 euro, afzetterij voor 250 euro.


Dit zou precies mijn antwoord zijn 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## boeing767

Thanks, had de aanbieding al voorbij laten gaan. Helemaal door het eerste Breitling imitatie horloge twijfelde ik al... Wel een goeie business, een horloge voor 1650 euro aanbieden!!! Je hoeft maar 1 persoon te hebben die erin trapt


----------

